# After your broken nose!



## Luissa (Oct 19, 2008)

So I broke my nose over two weeks ago and I was wondering after if any of you have broken your nose and how long it took for it to stop hurting? Also if your front teeth hurt and were sensitive to cold?And if so how long did that go on?


----------



## eots (Oct 19, 2008)

what,,you have never been punched in the face before ...girly,,the pain well never cease
it will be chronic and life long i suggest a support group to help you deal with you permeate handicap...declaimer..this is not medical advice if symptoms persist consult your doctor


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 19, 2008)

lol about 6 weeks...i have never broken my nose...but the men i know have....broken theirs not mine ....be careful not to rebreak it as it heals....go in peace with drugs


----------

